# Whale of a Deli Pt Reyes - Bike unfriendly



## ceejay (May 22, 2006)

Today I was riding in Pt Reyes, stopped at Whale of a Deli for drink and snacks. When I asked if I could bring my bike in (I was riding alone, and you have to walk far back in the store for drinks) he said no - I asked if I could leave my bike leaning against the front door, again no. I said I would go elsewhere and the guy said, good, we don't like bikers in here anyway. So if you are in Pt Reyes try a friendlier place, like Bovine Bakery where they let you fill up your water bottles!


----------



## Sixtwo (Sep 2, 2007)

Duly noted, I will avoid the place like the plague...


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

On weekends most of the customers at the Bovine Bakery are cyclists. They are very biker friendly!


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the tip - I too will avoid that place when I visit there


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

I've always had disdain for the beached Whale Deli. Screw those guys!
maybe someone can email a link to this thread to the deli's owner.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

velocipede said:


> I've always had disdain for the beached Whale Deli. Screw those guys!
> maybe someone can email a link to this thread to the deli's owner.


If you think the owner and workers despise bikers, then would warning other cyclists to not patronize the store could only make the owner happy?


----------

